# Has anyone suffered bad headaches on 2ww?



## vanessa1 (May 11, 2011)

Hi all, I've been getting really bad headaches for the last few days, i'm 7 DPT 12 DPO and just wanted to know if this could be a symptom, it doesn't seem to be something mentioned a lot....

Lots of luck to all   
Vanessax


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

hi vanessa,

i suffered the odd headache i work in a hospital and one of my consultants says its the oestrogen tablets it dilates the blood vessles to the brain says thats why i was so   cheeky swine haha x


----------



## bluesbird (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey again V    i have had a bad head on and off from sunday but i think it is the stress of it and all the hormones flying about. Big   xx


----------



## vanessa1 (May 11, 2011)

Hi Silentlywishing, thats so funny  ! My blood vessels feel like they're about to explode! Question, When you say oestrogen tablets is that the same as progesterone pessaries? I'd be a nightmare if I was working in a hospital at the moment I'd be pestering everybody!   . Thanks for your feedback   x

Hey bluesbird, how you doing Hun?   So interesting that you've had headaches too.... Mine where since Sunday, just seem to be really bad achy ones, get better when I eat! I'll be the size of a house by test day  ! Dreading that too... 
Sending you loads of   and calmness  
Vx


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

No it's the progynova tablets, yeah I kinda pestered my consultants bet they were sick Of me really haha x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there.

Yeah Ive suffered from bad, really bad headaches during my cycles. So bad that painkillers wont shift it. Im having IUI and the only drug Im on is GonalF and didnt think it was that. I asked my consultant what could cause the headaches hoping he would say its an early pregnancy sign but he said its probably down to a combination of stress mixed with the drugs.

Ive been going to acupuncture once a week since my tx started months ago and I was telling her about the headaches so she put an extra pin in the back of my neck and I swear it was like the headache instantly disappeared! That was last Fri and I havent had one since! I have however had a stiff neck for a few days after. I cant win but its such a relief to have the headache gone!


----------



## SIBI (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi ladies, I am so terrified..I have all signs of my AP coming..headache, back pain, sore breast, tummy pain, heavy legs..my 2WW not over yet (HPT due on 26/03)...can't imagine to get them


----------



## vanessa1 (May 11, 2011)

Hi all, well my headaches are better today! Phew! But now lacking in symptoms that is making me think it's not going to happen but to be honest I've been surprised by many things this cycle so I pray    that I will be when I do my HPT! Simobi I am scheduled for 26th too! But I rang the clinic and they said basically between 12-14 days from transfer (I don't know if that depends what day you transfer?!) so I may test on Sunday, so I get all my crying done away from work.... Have to keep positive!  

Simobi, I think it sounds positive your symptoms as your nearer test date, I send you lots of   and a big hug!  It's so scary and stressful! 

Jules thanks for your feedback on the headaches, i hoped it would be a good sign too! Nevermind, have you found the acupuncture a real help in keeping you calm through your treatment and the 2ww?? It's meant to be really good to do. I think you maybe testing 26th too? Is that right?? If so there are lots of testing on that day, I hope we 're all successful!!!!!    


Good luck to everyone, let our dreams come true and give us all little miracles.
  
Take care, Vanessa


----------



## bluesbird (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello again V     my headaches have cleared up now soon how funny! glad you are feelin better though. Im not holding out much hope for me i have no symptoms what so ever and am not even getting many twinges, and i feel like i am really really pmt, really angry and stroppy like i normally would be! i was thinking of doing the same i may POAS tom my thinking was also the same if i do it then i have a couple of days to cry before work if it is BFN, but as i keep reading HPT can be inaccurate sometimes and it is best to be confirmed by blood test. let me know what you decide to do and keep me informed.    for you xxx

Simobi sending you lots and lots of    , i know how hard it is hun, but those symptoms could be either BFP or AF so try and hang on in there.XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## vanessa1 (May 11, 2011)

Hey Bluesbird, I just saw your post, did you test?? All my fingers crossed   you get a BFP!
I'm def gonna test tomorrow am.....I'm so nervous, I just don't want to see that negative again....I've never ever had a positive so I'm scared stiff of testing! I have mild twinges, no painful boobs or anything really major, so I'm not feeling optimistic but as everyone says, that doesn't mean anything!  
Will let you know how tomorrow goes! Worst thing is can't even have a drink to take my mind off it 
Take care and pray we'll have lots of magic  
Vx


----------



## bluesbird (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey V    Nope i didnt in the end, i had a conversation with my friend yesterday and managed to completly talk myself out of it and am going to hang on til wednesday even if it bloody kills me    ah hun sending you lots and lots of    and    for your BFP tomorow, please let me know how you get on. When i was asking my cycle buddies for advice they did say though that if it is a BFN do not despair as it may be too early and can change xxxx ps if i do get a BFN wednesday i will be having a very very large glass of wine!


----------



## vanessa1 (May 11, 2011)

Lovely ladies, I'm in shock.....you're not going to believe it i tested this morning...got BFP!!  I'm in complete shock, still can't believe it....so much so I'm terrified to test again! after 7 years of trying.....my first ever positive! Yippee! I just hope and   it / they stay! 
What is really bizarre is I didn't have many symptoms so I thought is was going to be a negative! Just shows how you can't guess it on the nightmare 2ww!  
I'm not sure what I do now, guess do a blood test, God i hope it's good...  
Send you all masses of lovely positive vibes and luck for the next few days,
Hugs to you all   

Vanessax


----------



## SIBI (Mar 20, 2012)

congratulations!!!!


----------

